
What Glee Means for Twitter & Television - jdeeringdavis
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/what_glee_means_for_twitter_television.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d3771c2cf24edc4%2C0
======
mooism2
Some of my friends watch old Doctor Who stories off DVD with a synchronised
start time and tweet about it as the action unfolds.

